# less than 48hrs to go



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*bear hunting*

In 6 sleeps...im on my way bear hunting....
Cant wait....big boy here i come

Andy


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

I heard rumor that one of our very own here..........Mr.Tenex already dropped his deer this morning. Must be one of the first deer tagged for the year! Congrats Buddy!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

bigdawg said:


> I heard rumor that one of our very own here..........Mr.Tenex already dropped his deer this morning. Must be one of the first deer tagged for the year! Congrats Buddy!


didn't think that allan was the hunting kind:wink:

May go out this evening. But for crips sake 29C give me a break. last weekend would have been perfect but oh no we have to wait till get gets hot again

oh well if I go out I may be able to conferm some of the scouting pics:wink:


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

yup the rumors are true i pulled it out this morning 
thats if we are talking about the same allan


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Beau_Town said:


> yup the rumors are true i pulled it out this morning
> thats if we are talking about the same allan



you know the tall girly looking fella:toothy2:

anyway congrats adn lets see some pics


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

BAAAA i missed the first deer of the season well not missed but way to low just hair fat and a little blood on 1 blade 
oh well there is always tommorw


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

saw 5 does and afawn today. Nothing worth ending my season on yet.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

hey reed if the guy your talking about makes a realllly ugly girl and is the self declared sexiest archer aliveukey: and his favorite colour is pink then you got the right guy. Talked to him about an hour ago smiling like a young teenage boy with his first playboy magand I don't think that smile will go anywhere soon.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

cdhunter said:


> hey reed if the guy your talking about makes a realllly ugly girl and is the self declared sexiest archer aliveukey: and his favorite colour is pink then you got the right guy. Talked to him about an hour ago smiling like a young teenage boy with his first playboy magand I don't think that smile will go anywhere soon.



that be the one:wink: so did he shoot a big buck or doe?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

bigdawg said:


> saw 5 does and afawn today. Nothing worth ending my season on yet.


well I saw s few does when I drive Layan to work yesterday mornning, but it was to damn hot and my spot that would be good for a south wind was being combinedso I stayed home. Maybe tonight:embara:

blair you only get one tag in your area?


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Nope...I bought 2. I didn't feel like shooting one in this heat unless it was big. Too much work to get it done. It would have to go to the butcher almost immediatly as I can't hang it anywhere cold enough. I will wait a little longer before I down some meat. I just wanted to get out. Thank god for Therma Cell though!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

bigdawg said:


> Nope...I bought 2. I didn't feel like shooting one in this heat unless it was big. Too much work to get it done. It would have to go to the butcher almost immediatly as I can't hang it anywhere cold enough. I will wait a little longer before I down some meat. I just wanted to get out. Thank god for Therma Cell though!


damn I fel stupid, I spelt Layna's name wrong:embara:

anyway. We cut and wrap our own, but it is a pain when it is this hot. Course when it is -20 will be thinking of shooting something so I can warm my hands:wink::tongue:


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Reed said:


> that be the one:wink: so did he shoot a big buck or doe?


I know sooner or later he'll get near a computer to brag so I Won't say to much. All I will say is that it didn't have any fawns with it and already hanging at the butchers.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

bigdawg said:


> Nope...I bought 2. I didn't feel like shooting one in this heat unless it was big. Too much work to get it done. It would have to go to the butcher almost immediatly as I can't hang it anywhere cold enough. I will wait a little longer before I down some meat. I just wanted to get out. Thank god for Therma Cell though!


Listening to you Blair makes me happy that my hunting partner has a butcher shop and full size cooler in the barn. I'm still jealous of you guys getting out I have to wait till next week thursday before I can even get out for an evening shoot boss is on holidays and I'm on call


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

I actually have more fun waiting till its so cold i want to shoot something just to warm my hands.

Now being on call, don't you have reception from the tree stand??? Phones have vibrate option for a reason.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

bigdawg said:


> I actually have more fun waiting till its so cold i want to shoot something just to warm my hands.
> 
> Now being on call, don't you have reception from the tree stand??? Phones have vibrate option for a reason.


twenty minute site response time kinda puts a damper on it. I've tried finding property just outside the perimeter but no luck


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

cdhunter said:


> Listening to you Blair makes me happy that my hunting partner has a butcher shop and full size cooler in the barn.


You suck:tongue: we butchered 6 deer in the living room while watching hunting vids:wink:. ( now that is hillbilly for you yea haw) but with a new hard wood floor we will have to do it in Layna's shop

Layna had a chance at a nice 3x3 or 4x4 about 2 min after we got the the ground blind. I left the decoy on the field put the stuff in the blind and was about to walk out and she go dont move there is a buck in the field looking at the decoyOf course no one has a release on and just as she is about to draw we walks away Sat though the rain had about 8 does with fawns and a couple with no fawns but no one close enough to want to take a poke at. Damn things at real horsey heads though Winds dont look good for most of our spots till maybe friday so I may go scout a 1/4 section that we hunted a bit on last year but never really had much time for.

Reed


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

cdhunter said:


> I know sooner or later he'll get near a computer to brag so I Won't say to much. All I will say is that it didn't have any fawns with it and already hanging at the butchers.


cool spiker or big one? did he gut it himself?


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

I heard that he never gutted it himself as he just got a new manicure. Also, rumor was he fainted at the sight of blood. :zip:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

bigdawg said:


> I heard that he never gutted it himself as he just got a new manicure. Also, rumor was he fainted at the sight of blood. :zip:


 hate to mess up the finger nails:wink:

Its funny, my wife has no problem skinning out the carcus, but hates to gut


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Reed said:


> You suck:tongue: we butchered 6 deer in the living room while watching hunting vids:wink:. ( now that is hillbilly for you yea haw) but with a new hard wood floor we will have to do it in Layna's shop
> 
> Reed


what are you complaining about in the living room watching vids. Sheesh all we had was a John Deer tractor to keep us company and oh yeah skinned to hanging 12 minutes. cut warped and ground twenty minutes watching hunting vids the rest of the night.
now for me to be jealous again there goes the work phone and I'm on my way back in good luck everyone that gets out for the evening shoot.


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

alright alright, 

enough of the bashing allan when he's not looking. 
for the record i did gut it myself and infact i skinned it and quartered it and had it at the butcher by noon!

it wasn't big, just a little 2x3, but i have never got a buck with my bow so i'm pretty pumped about it. next time i'll hold out for the big one (NOT).

anyways, my gf's camera is a piece of garbage and now on top of loosing all my pics from taiwan i have lost the pics of my deer. i'll try to get Seth to get them of his phone cam.

good luck to everyone who hasn't shot their deer yet!

Allan


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

TeneX said:


> alright alright,
> 
> enough of the bashing allan when he's not looking.
> for the record i did gut it myself and infact i skinned it and quartered it and had it at the butcher by noon!
> ...



cangrats Allan I dont care how big it was just that you got out:darkbeer:Buuut I a can you are new at this, if there is no pics we need the story. How far, what angle, treestand or blind, what equip did you use, ( bow arrow and BH)how far did he go ect.:wink:


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Reed said:


> cangrats Allan I dont care how big it was just that you got out:darkbeer:Buuut I a can you are new at this, if there is no pics we need the story. How far, what angle, treestand or blind, what equip did you use, ( bow arrow and BH)how far did he go ect.:wink:


hey reed bet you he shot it with a bowtech:wink:


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

went out again last night. Saw probably 20-25 does and fawns, a spiker and a nice 4x4. Really tall, but not really wide. We'll see what else comes out in the next few days!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

were going out tonight, with anyluck it wont rain adn the winds will die abit. ( and the damn things come closer than 50 yards:tongue


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

deer down deer down, well down enough to duck under my arrow( yea thats my story:wink yep missed at 25 yards. Aimed alittle high and she did duck a bit. clean miss:zip: Oh well at least I got to draw my bow.

now if only I had mods for my 101, then it would be different( he he)


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Missed a nice little buck on Tuesday. Spot & stalk in an open field. Ranged him at 61, shot right under his chest. I guess it must have been that crazy wind and 1000000+ mosquitoes bleeding me out.....:embara:
The really painfull part was when I got home and shot abit. 3" groups consistantly at 60.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

61 yards in a strong wind? What is your limit, 100 on a calm day?


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

DsrtRat said:


> 61 yards in a strong wind? What is your limit, 100 on a calm day?


Kinda had me curious too, but I thought I'd let somebody else break the ice! :zip:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*sorry but duh*

Oops I missed .... sorry but the name suits ... not really ethical shot here buddy...
I`d regroup some practice at 40 maybe ... just my personal opinion ....


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm not going to defend oops decision to take a shot a sixty yards and I agree that would not be a shot I would personally take or do I feel is ethical. how ever hunting these bald butt prairies and the time and effort that goes into a stalk I could understand the impatience that must of built up leading into the shot. Oops I don't question your ability to make that shot a sixty yards on a target butt or 3d target, heck Even I can shoot a group into poplar tree a ninety meters. an arrow in the air for that long on a living unpredictable target just doesn't make sense. At twenty five yards even reed shot at a deer that had time to duck the arrow. From one fellow hunter to another in the future please wait for a better opportunity a wounded animal just gives archers a bad name


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

I undertand it was a dumb shot on my part. The stalk just took so long, and I thought "I'm finally in bow range." the deer had it's head down feeding and didn't seem like it was going to move. I've gotten fairly decent shooting in the wind, can usually keep them well within 6" at 60 in 
40+ winds. Guess what I didn't account for was getting excited.
I'll definetly wait for a closer shot next time though.
Just one of my dumb teenage mistakes.:sad:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*kudos oops I missed*

oops I missed 
if you do as you say in your last post I will con graduate you now on a lesson learn t, wait for a closer makeable shot and it won`t give archers that bad shoot at anything venue you hear about ... way to go... and stalking to 30-40 yards is even harder to do when you think the deer can hear your heart pounding .... good hunting in the future........:darkbeer:


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Oops congrats on learning two of the biggest lessons in life. Stepping up and admitting you where wrong, then having the courage to change your approach even though you possess the skills to keep doing what your doing. 

This reminds me of the brave and stupid principle, the difference between brave and stupid is whether or not you pull it off 
Oops the story book hunt will come just don't force it. Some times the best hunts don't end in success, MY personnel story book hunt has me and my hunting partner doing the 100 yard dash running from a bull THAT WAS NOT SUPPOSE TO BE IN THAT PASTURE this short fat ugly guy has wheels when properly motivated. Good luck Oops it'll happen and when it does it'll be the best hunt you ever had.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

*doe down for real*

drops this little 1 1/2 year doe lsat night at about 7:30PM, 23 yard shot quarting away, took out the liver, diaphram( I think) one lung and cliped the other, and through the off shoulder blade.

I was not having much luck so I change the equipmet a bit. used a 101 arborne, pick victory arrows and some streel head mechs.

not the bigest deer, but the backstraps were a good size.

cut and wraped and in bed by midnight:tongue:


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

was the squirell good eatin??? How were dem backstraps?


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

was there any left overs from the squirrel.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Reed said:


> used a 101 arborne, pick victory arrows and some streel head mechs.


Nice doe, them's good vittles! No surprise about the pink arrows, I've been using pink fletch for 4 years for the same reason, easier to see when you're looking.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

bigdawg said:


> was the squirell good eatin??? How were dem backstraps?


squirell was ok, a little chewy, need more tenderisier. I will try the blunt next time:wink:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

russ said:


> Nice doe, them's good vittles! No surprise about the pink arrows, I've been using pink fletch for 4 years for the same reason, easier to see when you're looking.


went with the pink arrows since I wanted to shoot something with them., but it was easy to find.

Nice goat by the way.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Not big game, but I had to break in the new bow, this poor thing was just first to give me a shot.:wink:
Shot at 40 yards.Hit it perfect heart/lung shot. I didn't get an exit so all the arrow's energy was transfered to the goose. The arrow knocked him over, he managed to make it about 10 yards, and only about 5 seconds after the hit he was done.
Gear used: Gt500 62 lbs. @28" dl.
422 grain trophy ridge blast arrow.
G5 s.g.h.
And of course.......Fobs!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Congrats on the goose! Not everyone can say they've gotten on those with a bow.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

*Deer Veal*

Well...I better post the truth before Rich gets on here and posts some BS story about our hunt tonight...here is the straight up honest story...we will call it "Deer Veal"...It is Opening Week of shotgun/muzzleloader season here in MB, and Rich(having taken his doe this morning) invited me for a hunt...now, this is a doe only season, so it isnt about being picky...and having seen every drury video ever made, we "just wanted to do our part to manage the doe heard"..so I say to Rich "Well, I am gonna hold out for a big doe, no bambis this year...I got my eye on the Big Momma Award!!"...well, my illustrious guide says "No way, the first deer you see, its goin down!!"...well, who am I to question my host/outfitter/guide??...so we get setup in our Primos Blind about 4:30 on the ege of some Alfalfa and the wait is on...well, it isnt long before another hunter(We will call him Jabrone) walked right by the blind and climbs up a treestand about 30 yards away...now, If a deer walked out, either he would be shooting us, or we would be shooting him...so Rich walks up to the treestand, and in typical Manitoban Diplomacy asks Jabrone if he could hunt somewhere else as we were there first...Jabrone was only to happy to oblige, and he went on down the trail(he may have even given Rich the one finger slaute..we're not sure)...so after things calm down a bit the wait is on...with 6 guys in the small patch of bush and a bad wind, we figured it was gonna be a long night...all of a sudden...Rich looks out the back of our Primos Predator Blind and says "Theres a Deer"...so I turned and looked...but there was no deer...as everyone knows..Rich is Mr Funny sometimes...so after about another hour...again.."Ed, theres a Deer"...so I quickly turn around...again to see nothing but field...again...Rich is Mr. Comedian of the year...ha ha...SO I settle back in, and the shadows get longer...Rich reaches down into his bag and when he sits up I hear for the umpteenth time "Ed, Theres a Deer behind us!"...now, I am nobodies fool...so I say "Yeah whatever"...then Rich says "No, I am serious, theres 2 deer behind us, LOOOK!!"...I am not gonna get fooled again, so I wish Rich a Happy Birthday and continue my super stealth hunting techniques while Rich jumps around like a cat in a bag...Finally, Rich is getting excited...he says "Ed, shoot the deer!!!"...and I could tell from the look in his eye he had "Buck Fever" pretty bad...now, from the look I assumed that when I turned around that there would be a deer worthy of this excitement(It truly was like he'd never seen a deer before)...and calmly turn around...well, the deer had almost had enough of Richs antics, and were about to take off...so I quickly take action...now, I knew that the deer must be big, or Rich wouldnt be excited...and he told me that I had to shoot the first deer we see(In the name of Drury Brothers/Game Managment)...So I quickly took aim at the nearest deer(With a Thompson Center Endeavor, Vortex Scope, and Blackhorn 209 Powder) and calmly took the shot...now, this shot was real Pro Tour, and from the reaction I knew it was hit well with my Shockwave bullet...so Rich and I exit the Primos Predator Blindblind and go to recover what had to be a Monster doe...I mean, I knew from his excitement it was gonna be the doe of my dreams...and as I didnt have time to expertly judge its size in the moment I had to shoot, I trusted Rich's judgement...so I look for blood...and find none, so I started looking for the deer, as it couldnt go far...well, all of a sudden Rich starts laughing...and I know he musta found my deer!!...so I walk over, looking forward to measuring "Big Momma" and cashin in....and what do I find...but some Deer Veal...Rich must underestimated her, cuz she wasnt nearly as big as he made her out to be before I managed her...so we grab Bambi and put her in my pocket and walk out of the bush...its a good thing I have 4 more tags, because this deer was even smaller than Reed's...after carefully checking for spots, we determined that my deer must be a new subspecies..."Manitoba Dwarf Deer"...thanks for the hunt Rich!!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Xs24-7 said:


> after carefully checking for spots


oh come on now, we all know the muzzle blast blows off the spots


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

smaller than Reed'show is that possible. How did the Primos Predator Blind do in the zoo:tongue: 

well we now need to see some pics from the garage with you and this new subspecies, you need a better name for it by the way, like Rich's super mini deer or something.

do I need to bring some more BP for you guys on tues? For the monsters that you have out there you may need to add extra:zip:


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Congrats on the awesome kill Ed!!!! If you see this before i call you, I might be heading out locally for geese tomorrow. I don't have a cell, but I will get a hold of you.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

russ said:


> oh come on now, we all know the muzzle blast blows off the spots


It might have...I have shot a few deer, but this is my first with a muzzleloader...and she was hammered...we were both amazed she went about 25yards after the shot...



Reed said:


> well we now need to see some pics from the garage with you and this new subspecies, you need a better name for it by the way, like Rich's super mini deer or something.
> 
> do I need to bring some more BP for you guys on tues? For the monsters that you have out there you may need to add extra:zip:


Unfortunetly our camera was either broken, lost, or there was a fingerprint on the lense...take your pick...there was really no way to take a photo as it would have been rather graphic from any angle(.45 Shockwave exited between the front legs leaving about a 6" exit wound)....I guess dwarf deer have a thin hide...I guess we could have taken a pic with her head poking out of my pocket;-)...I have 94#s of BH209, no need to bring any in...a few boxes of 777 Pellets for the shop would be good though.

I do really appreciate Rich taking me out...the plan was to shoot a Doe so I can get down to business the rest of the season...mission accomplished...we have the "Big Momma" contest at the shop...so I need to find a Doe with some Big ears/neck/feet...and everyone who works at the shop has a bet for the biggest buck...so I need to end my quest for Manitoba Dwarf Whitetail and focus on larger subspecies...real Muzzleloader opens Oct. 20...I cant wait!!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Xs24-7 said:


> It might have...I have shot a few deer, but this is my first with a muzzleloader...and she was hammered...we were both amazed she went about 25yards after the shot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


send Travis or I a emial with what you want and I will drop it off on tus.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

took a coyote out of the popluation this mornning:darkbeer:

20 yards on the ground, ( we were stalking the same deer)

sorry no pics


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

shooting and hunting bud, Andy Drake took a doe last night. 8 yards on the ground. Not much of a test for his 95# of KE though. With any luck we may have some pics of a massive:darkbeer: Rage hole.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

My wife took a 2 X 1/2( crab claw) buck last night. 35yards, though the shoulder and 1 lung. Just for sh$ts and giggles I shot it with the smoke pole since I did not know how far the arrow went in. (Afer gutting looked like I did not need to shoot it lung was tore to  from a the arrow moving as it ran), but hay its fun to make things go boom. anyway deer went about 60 yards or so. Shot and gutted and out of the zoo before 630 not to bad.:wink:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

boom sticked this last night while out elk hunting, kind of got confused and shot this instead. Really like the long G1's (brow tines) not much in the mass dept. but after 2 months of hunting I figured it's time to get efficient. We set up in a blind on some swath grazing with the wind blowing from the SE like mad. As dark came close I figured there was about zero chance of seeing an elk and this deer showed up. My wife was happy since it's the 1st time we've sat together in a blind and had some luck, every other time we didn't see many animals; not sure why. Didn't take me long to decide to shoot, after all a bird in the hand is better than 2 in the bush. I'll work on the elk more as the month goes on...


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

russ said:


> boom sticked this last night while out elk hunting, kind of got confused and shot this instead. Really like the long G1's (brow tines) not much in the mass dept. but after 2 months of hunting I figured it's time to get efficient. We set up in a blind on some swath grazing with the wind blowing from the SE like mad. As dark came close I figured there was about zero chance of seeing an elk and this deer showed up. My wife was happy since it's the 1st time we've sat together in a blind and had some luck, every other time we didn't see many animals; not sure why. Didn't take me long to decide to shoot, after all a bird in the hand is better than 2 in the bush. I'll work on the elk more as the month goes on...



so russ tell me whats it like being in the blue man group:jazzmatazzes::set1_rolf2:

by the way nice deer


----------



## MBArcher (Oct 23, 2006)

Was a slow start this year but it has come together nicely. All shot with different broadheads, some shots were better than others, some deer needed two, but all were recovered with 100 yards and 2 under 40! Also my biggest buck yet. Still got a couple more days in the general season so its still not over!
Good luck everyone


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

jason, nice buck, what camo is that in the first pic?

Reed


----------



## MBArcher (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks. its predator winter white


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Reed said:


> so russ tell me whats it like being in the blue man group:jazzmatazzes::set1_rolf2:
> 
> by the way nice deer


Thanks for the compliment. 

Reed you might want to check your monitor - kimberly clark claims the gloves are purple 

MBarcher, nice buck!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

russ said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> Reed you might want to check your monitor - kimberly clark claims the gloves are purple
> 
> MBarcher, nice buck!


I don't know Russ, this looks close 
http://www.blueman.com/about:D


So who is going out in general season???


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I will be going out Thur, Fri, Saturday...never did any management with a muzzleloader, so am looking forward to general...It was a good muzzleloading season though...spent some time with some friends trying to get them onto some deer...reciprocating benefication as some would like to say....I took JROC out...he was as twichy as a cat sitting under a rocking chair...every time a squirrel made a noise you could tell he thought MR. Big was behind the next tree...he somehow managed to avoid killing a deer 40 yards from the muzzle..musta jumped the string..next was Codys turn...and he couldnt sit 15 mintues without having to pee...too many Rockstars down at the shop or something....so finally I took out Jabrone....he turned out to have an eye for management...last day of muzzle loading season, I heard the shot around 4:30 and left my blind to check it out...I see Jabrone walking circles in the field and I start to get worried...not another Jroc incident...so I ask "What happened?"...and he says "I just saw brown in my scope and pulled the trigger"...so...I am a bit worried...then he says..."theres some Blood over here"...so I take a look and find a decent trail...so we follow it back in the bush...and from the trail it looked like he hit her ok...50 yards down the trail we find her...shot right through the pumper...12 ring...a real Protour shot...couldnt place it better...and then the story changes..."I just aimed right for the heart"..."She was so close I thought about a head shot"...somehow Mr. Brown its down is now Annie Oakley...not sure what to think, but it was good to see a good kid get his first deer with a muzzleloader.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

I popped a huge doe with the smoke pole my only day out. It would have come very close to Jason's big mama. Father in law had a field of standing corn still and I just knew the deer would be coming out of the bush and heading staright for the corn. There is only a 20 ac hay field inbetween the bush and corn. This was a prime setup. Tons of buck sign, but the bucks just weren't stupid yet. They are now though! Anyways, this big mama comes out with 3 others. They slipped by me at around 214 yrds away. I waited until they got into the corn and me and my buddy decided to go for a walk. Sure enough.....75 yards away, there she was with the other 3. I leaned up against the closest tree and waited. 

Thank goodness it is soooo wet up there as the corn was stunted in many areas. Some of the corn was up to the backbone of the deer. She walked right towards me and at 50 yards she lifted her head up. I figure, 50 yards....no problem. BOOM.....she was down. So, me and my buddy go have a closer look. The other three were gone and we exchange out high fives and go back to get the quad. As we come back into the hay field, 5 mins later there are two more standing 80 yards away. So I convince my buddy, take one of them. So after messing around and the deer getting curious and walking towards us, he finally shoots one of them at 50yards as well. Two down in 10 minutes....lots of work for the rest of the evening. I would post pics but they are pretty ugly as neither of the shots ruined any meat :wink:

Good luck to the General Season goers. I have enough meat for a while. I am also chasing ducks still.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

just picked up a 25-06 encore from travis, so we will see how it go's with the single shot vs my remy700. Funny thing, travis said after he sighted it in that he ahd a hard time getting a zero on it and my scope may be toast:angry:, so I get it home and had to play with it, and guess what, the rings are loose( hard to get a zero no kidding) I cant wait to see him tomorrow to rub it in

ed so did you set Jabrone up with some magnum loads to try. Must say 120 grains has a bit of a kick, hate to try 150

so bigdawg, where you at again:shade: your deer some to be quite accomidating.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

I was up in Arborg....road shooter country. Prety amazing how they just stand there and let us kill harvest them like that. if I had another load in my gun, I could have killed the one beside my buddies. It stood there for a minute after my buddy shot his...lol.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Reed said:


> ed so did you set Jabrone up with some magnum loads to try. Must say 120 grains has a bit of a kick, hate to try 150


No big loads in this one..I have 2 Muzzleloaders, so I set this one up light 80 grn 777 and a 235 Gr. QT...this gun a real light....I am not real recoil shy but when I ran 150 in it it hit me hard...so when I set this up for the boys I figured it would be best to go light...in my Encore I am running 100 Buckhorn 209 with a 220 Deadcenter and it is fine...I dont see any reason to go any heavier, it shoots good, I have a rangefinder and a BDC scope, so I wouldnt gain anything by burning more powder...
Let me know how that 25-06 shoots...I am still trying to figure out what to get for Coyotes, deer etc for my Encore, but the 25-06 is high on the list.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Xs24-7 said:


> No big loads in this one..I have 2 Muzzleloaders, so I set this one up light 80 grn 777 and a 235 Gr. QT...this gun a real light....I am not real recoil shy but when I ran 150 in it it hit me hard...so when I set this up for the boys I figured it would be best to go light...in my Encore I am running 100 Buckhorn 209 with a 220 Deadcenter and it is fine...I dont see any reason to go any heavier, it shoots good, I have a rangefinder and a BDC scope, so I wouldnt gain anything by burning more powder...
> Let me know how that 25-06 shoots...I am still trying to figure out what to get for Coyotes, deer etc for my Encore, but the 25-06 is high on the list.


with any luck I may have some input tomorrow If it shoots like my cdl( which travis now has) I should be happy


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

*Thanks for coming out*

Wow, what a weekend...Its general season here in Manitoba, so a friend and I headed up to his families property for a weekend...Friday at 3:00 he pulls up to my house and we load what looks to be a rediculous amount of gear in his truck...now I have been known to be somehwhat...perhaps the word is trigger happy, and I may have a habit of shooting some small deer once in a while...so this year, a few of us started a couple contests to keep my trigger finger in check...."Big Daddy" for the highest grossing buck(40 point handicap for bow harvests) and Big Mama(length of ears, neck curcumfrance, and length of each hoof)...now the Big Daddy is just myself and MBArcher..and the stakes are high...Big Mama has about 7 entrants, and at $20 each the pot is around $140...now MBArcher has spent the year shooting everything in sight...he was the leader in Big Mama...and had a Bow shot Big Daddy scoring 142(which nets 182 with handicap)...so he is the frontrunner to be the undisputed champion for 2008...now a few of us were gunning for him...hense my trip up north, hoping to manage a Dozer myself and maybe a Big Mama for good measure...so Saturday morning dawns...and a find myself looking at a nice sized deer about 400 yards off...we look at it for a bit, and deside it was worth taking...a possible contender for Big Mama...we work to within 150 yards and I put her down...and I am already thinking of ways to spend the $140...as we walk up, a weird thing happened to Big Mama...she has sprouted some odd 3" protusions from her head..and grown some testicals...so...it looks like Big Mama isnt gonna happen, as now its time to find Big Daddy...we spent the day looking...and I passed up buck after buck...it was insane...Tecomate Ranch had nothing on this place...120", 130" behind every tree...and these deer were dumb...they would stand there, and look at me from 50 yards...but I was hunting Dozer, and we passed them all up....the next day, I decided that I would bring my new Muzzleloader and break it in...it isnt right to leave a new gun in the closet until its reciprocated some benification on a deer or 2...the day is perfect, and we walked...mile after mile...we saw a couple deer, but they werent as cooperative today...we hit mile 5 and are about to stop to make some lunch...when out of the woods walks BIG MAMA....now, I have shot my share of does...but this thing was a horse...saggin back, grey, old...Big Ears..check...big neck..check...big hooves..TBD....and no testicals on this one.....but, we were looking for Dozer..and he might be behind her...we watch her for ten minutes, and I eye her through the scope..."$140 almost pays the gas this weekend"..."MBArcher wont touch this one"...the little devil on the right(which sounds a lot like me:wink: ) is saying "Cash that Cheque!!"...the one on the left(which sounds a lot like Rich)..is saying "You dont shoot the big ones unless you leave the does"...so we watch as she turns and moves off into the bush...we walk up to where she was standing...and by now, I had decided it was time to cash a cheque...Big Mama is goin down if we can find her...we peer through the bush...and cant find her anywhere...and then out he walks....now...he isnt Dozer..but he is a nice 4x4..and after 2 days of torment..and a new gun to break in...those little devils came back..."Shoot him"..."Leave him, you've passed a half dozen bigger"....and Dozer Jr. just stands there...I make a mouth grunt to see what he'd do...and he takes a step our way..right into a clear lane to shoot...60 yards out...and he is standing right in Rich's favorite shooting position(quartering to)...now...a man can only take so much torment...I'd kept the trigger finger under wraps for the better part of 27 hours(a new record:darkbeer, and walked what fealt like a thousand miles...I had a moment of clarity...tag soup doesnt taste any good...my fat butt didnt want to walk any more miles(never mind the 5 miles to get a quad)...and any deer this stupid was destined to be managed by someone else soon anyway...so I did what comes natural...Dozer can wait till next year..maybe we can find Big Mama during the late muzzleloader season...and in the mean time, this guy will for sure taste good...so much for being patient...


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Xs24-7 said:


> Wow, what a weekend...Its general season here in Manitoba, so a friend and I headed up to his families property for a weekend...Friday at 3:00 he pulls up to my house and we load what looks to be a rediculous amount of gear in his truck...now I have been known to be somehwhat...perhaps the word is trigger happy, and I may have a habit of shooting some small deer once in a while...so this year, a few of us started a couple contests to keep my trigger finger in check...."Big Daddy" for the highest grossing buck(40 point handicap for bow harvests) and Big Mama(length of ears, neck curcumfrance, and length of each hoof)...now the Big Daddy is just myself and MBArcher..and the stakes are high...Big Mama has about 7 entrants, and at $20 each the pot is around $140...now MBArcher has spent the year shooting everything in sight...he was the leader in Big Mama...and had a Bow shot Big Daddy scoring 142(which nets 182 with handicap)...so he is the frontrunner to be the undisputed champion for 2008...now a few of us were gunning for him...hense my trip up north, hoping to manage a Dozer myself and maybe a Big Mama for good measure...so Saturday morning dawns...and a find myself looking at a nice sized deer about 400 yards off...we look at it for a bit, and deside it was worth taking...a possible contender for Big Mama...we work to within 150 yards and I put her down...and I am already thinking of ways to spend the $140...as we walk up, a weird thing happened to Big Mama...she has sprouted some odd 3" protusions from her head..and grown some testicals...so...it looks like Big Mama isnt gonna happen, as now its time to find Big Daddy...we spent the day looking...and I passed up buck after buck...it was insane...Tecomate Ranch had nothing on this place...120", 130" behind every tree...and these deer were dumb...they would stand there, and look at me from 50 yards...but I was hunting Dozer, and we passed them all up....the next day, I decided that I would bring my new Muzzleloader and break it in...it isnt right to leave a new gun in the closet until its reciprocated some benification on a deer or 2...the day is perfect, and we walked...mile after mile...we saw a couple deer, but they werent as cooperative today...we hit mile 5 and are about to stop to make some lunch...when out of the woods walks BIG MAMA....now, I have shot my share of does...but this thing was a horse...saggin back, grey, old...Big Ears..check...big neck..check...big hooves..TBD....and no testicals on this one.....but, we were looking for Dozer..and he might be behind her...we watch her for ten minutes, and I eye her through the scope..."$140 almost pays the gas this weekend"..."MBArcher wont touch this one"...the little devil on the right(which sounds a lot like me:wink: ) is saying "Cash that Cheque!!"...the one on the left(which sounds a lot like Rich)..is saying "You dont shoot the big ones unless you leave the does"...so we watch as she turns and moves off into the bush...we walk up to where she was standing...and by now, I had decided it was time to cash a cheque...Big Mama is goin down if we can find her...we peer through the bush...and cant find her anywhere...and then out he walks....now...he isnt Dozer..but he is a nice 4x4..and after 2 days of torment..and a new gun to break in...those little devils came back..."Shoot him"..."Leave him, you've passed a half dozen bigger"....and Dozer Jr. just stands there...I make a mouth grunt to see what he'd do...and he takes a step our way..right into a clear lane to shoot...60 yards out...and he is standing right in Rich's favorite shooting position(quartering to)...now...a man can only take so much torment...I'd kept the trigger finger under wraps for the better part of 27 hours(a new record:darkbeer, and walked what fealt like a thousand miles...I had a moment of clarity...tag soup doesnt taste any good...my fat butt didnt want to walk any more miles(never mind the 5 miles to get a quad)...and any deer this stupid was destined to be managed by someone else soon anyway...so I did what comes natural...Dozer can wait till next year..maybe we can find Big Mama during the late muzzleloader season...and in the mean time, this guy will for sure taste good...so much for being patient...


your doing better than travis and I, we both missed a big 4X4( note to self, check zero on gun before shooting)

I could have poped a few does, but with the freezer full I an holding out for something big.( course big for me could be a spike:zip

on the plus side the encore seems to shoot nice groups:wink:


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

you're all doing better than me...With being in the hospital and recuperating for a total of 6 weeks, then the schedule once back to work, I havent even hung a stand this year :hurt:


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Well, its not really bowhunting but heres my manitoba success. Shot my 2 biggest bucks! gotta love the youth and general tags!Tried some doe hunting with my bow after with no luck. I hunted opening week in Melita. The first buck I shot, coming into a sunflower field at 85 yards. Don't mind the arrow stuck in him lol, he wasn't quite dead when I got up to him, and I didn't want to spook the other deer in the field with a rifle shot. Second buck I shot walking towards me at 75 yards. Squirrel was shot at 16 yards, up in a tree, lost my arrow  and sharptails were shot with a 17 hmr. 176 yard head shot! woot!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

OOPS! I missed. said:


> Well, its not really bowhunting but heres my manitoba success. Shot my 2 biggest bucks! gotta love the youth and general tags!Tried some doe hunting with my bow after with no luck. I hunted opening week in Melita. The first buck I shot, coming into a sunflower field at 85 yards. Don't mind the arrow stuck in him lol, he wasn't quite dead when I got up to him, and I didn't want to spook the other deer in the field with a rifle shot. Second buck I shot walking towards me at 75 yards. Squirrel was shot at 16 yards, up in a tree, lost my arrow  and sharptails were shot with a 17 hmr. 176 yard head shot! woot!



you can keep the deer meat( have lots of that) but you can send the grouse my way:angel:

I did not think that, that type of blaze orange was legal? Have things changed or was it always legal??

nice bucks by the way, what area of melita you hunting, I have lots of clients in that area that I mave have to talk to


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

I believe the regs say "hunter orange" is legal for a vest, but the hat must be solid orange. We were hunting just east of melita in the sand hills. There are so many sharptails out there in the sunflower fields! Literally hundreds and hundreds! We saw alot of deer, lots of bucks much bigger than the ones I shot. At one point I was 20 yards away from a 160" class typical, but I had my bow and the willows were too thick . We also saw a group of 9 mule deer almost every day.


----------

